# Norton 360 - Can't Remove Quarantined Items from PC



## JonEl (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm using Norton 360 on Windows XP, and it is not allowing me to remove items that have been quarantined from my computer. I looked into the Norton 360 help section and followed the directions. However, when I click on "options" under "Recommended Action" on the right-hand side of the Quarantine section of my Security History, it does not give me the option to "Remove this file." The only options I'm given are "Submit to Symantec," "Restore this file," and "Remove this file from history." How can I remove these quarantined items from my computer? 


Thanks!


----------



## JonEl (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, everyone, for this. I was trying to edit my post to what I've written below, but I lost my internet connection mid-way through, and by the time I reconnected, my time to edit had expired.

I'm using Norton 360 on Windows XP.

I'm confused. When looking at my Security History under the Quarantine section/view, it lists a number of items whose statuses are listed as "Quarantined" (i.e. they are *still on* my computer, just isolated). However, when I click "More Details" or "Options," there is a message at the top of the File Insight/Threat Detected window that says "This [program type] has been removed. No further action is needed" or "This program was behaving suspiciously on your computer. You chose to block and remove it." (i.e. they are *no longer* on my computer). Which is it? Are these items still on my computer or have they been removed? 


Thanks! ...And sorry if this question is a waste of time.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi JonEl,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support team.

Norton 360 is operating as designed in this instance, as the File Insight feature detected a threat in this file(s) and then Quarantined them so that they do not pose a threat to your system. The items that were Quarantined are encrypted and stored in a hidden folder on your computer and do not pose any further risk. 

For future reference, the only way to remove files from the Quarantine in Norton 360 is if you manually put the file in there or if you uninstall and then reinstall Norton 360. Since you did have an infection, I would suggest that you manually run LiveUpdate and then complete a "Comprehensive System Scan" to make sure there are no more infections.

Thank you,
Mike




JonEl said:


> Sorry, everyone, for this. I was trying to edit my post to what I've written below, but I lost my internet connection mid-way through, and by the time I reconnected, my time to edit had expired.
> 
> I'm using Norton 360 on Windows XP.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonEl (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, Mike!

How do I find & access this hidden quarantine folder? As far as I'm concern, as long as those files are on my computer, even if they're encrypted and quarantined, they are still a potential threat... plus, they're taking up space on my computer (right?). If possible I'd like to remove these files without uninstalling and reinstalling Norton 360. Thanks again!


----------



## JonEl (Apr 25, 2010)

Mike, in case I have to uninstall and reinstall Norton 360, I wanted to make sure I can still reinstall it. I'm pretty sure I still have the application file to do so, but just in case I accidentally deleted it, how do I redownload it? I checked the Norton site under my account I didn't see an area for redownloading the program if you already bought it. Did I just miss it when I was looking? Thanks again!


----------

